# Restaurants Near Loon Mountain, NH??



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 13, 2006)

I  just booked a 1 bedroom trade through RCI into Resort #5876 "Village of Loon Mountain Lodges" for Feb. 2007. Tug does not have reviews for
these condos which seem to be a little confusing with resort #0031 "Village of Loon Mountain Condos" when looking at The Village of Loon web site. Anyway my husband and I are going there to ski without the kids and want to know if anyone knows of any really good dining restaurants. 
So far my searches have only revealed "Season's on Loon" at the Mountain Club on Loon. Does anyone know if this restaurant is good and if there are any others. We own a condo every other year in the North Conway area and have our favorites there, but feel that the driving distance is a little too far for dinner. Any help would be appreciated and if you know anything about the condo we traded into that would be helpful also.

Thanks!


----------



## bluehende (Jul 13, 2006)

Woodstock station in woodstock is a few minutes away.

Good food at reasonable prices.  The mixed grill was  good along with the chicken ranchero(not sure if this was the exact name).


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jul 13, 2006)

We stayed at Inn Seasons at Pollard Brook in Lincoln a few months ago. All you need is within 5 minutes and some things you can walk to. Woodstock Station ROCKS!!! We ate their twice. It's only like a 5 minute drive. The Common Man has good food/atmosphere. We had Chinese at Chieng's Garden. They are located upstairs in the building. You can see the tables from the road. For good Italian Food go to Fratelli's. You can walk to all these places from your resort. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 13, 2006)

If you can tell me the unit number I may be able to give you an idea as to where it is in the complex. Fratelli's is Ok, wasn't to wild about Cheing's or the Common Man(nice atmosphere, tho). There is a little restaurant in the plaza just before Pollard Brook that is OK. The Chalet was outstanding, but since the rebuild I was unimpressed. I've never tried Govoni's, but I hear it's good (on the road toward lost river). The restaurant at the Mountain Club looked a bit fancy, but we never tried it out when we stayed there. The restaurant at the Kancagamus Motel was very good, but that was a while ago. There have been so many changes in the area since I first started visiting in the seventies. The Jack O'Lantern once had a magnificent restaurant and I even packed a suit just to dine there, but the restaurant is no more.


----------



## DonM (Jul 13, 2006)

tonyg said:
			
		

> I've never tried Govoni's, but I hear it's good (on the road toward lost river).




It's been awhile, but I've experienced Govoni's several times, and it was always very good!!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 14, 2006)

tonyg said:
			
		

> If you can tell me the unit number I may be able to give you an idea as to where it is in the complex. The restaurant at the Mountain Club looked a bit fancy, but we never tried it out when we stayed there.



I probably won't get the unit number until I check in. They emailed me a confirmation since I made the exchange online. Where the unit number is listed it says "FLAT" I just know the unit is in the lodges...not the condos. 
By the restaurant that looked a bit fancy at the Mountain club do you mean Seasons? I was looking for a couple of places that looked nice/but with good food but not so over the top like this place that I found. http://www.sunsethillhouse.com/dining.html  This place has the best reviews but seems so pretentious. Thanks for all the help. 
If anyone else visits the area between now and February would love to hear more.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, I believe it was the Seasons.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 14, 2006)

We enjoyed the Common Man and in Woodstock the dinning room at the Woodstock Inn was upscale and very nice and they also have a brew pub for casual dinning. Fratellos was ok.


----------



## DonM (Aug 12, 2006)

*Govoni's closed*

Hi:

An update-I just returned from a week at Pollard Brook, and Govoni's is closed at least for the season. There was a sign on the door stating they were closed for the 2006 summer season. It didn't state whether they would open again- it didn't sound promising.

Don


----------



## ragtop (Aug 12, 2006)

Kenrabs said:
			
		

> We enjoyed the Common Man and in Woodstock the dinning room at the Woodstock Inn was upscale and very nice and they also have a brew pub for casual dinning. Fratellos was ok.



Ditto, these are the ones that we enjoyed the best.  Only go to the Common Man if you can stand watching the Red Sox on TV.  If you're a Yankee fan, look for someplace else!


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to agree with Woodstock Inn.  We ate at Fratello's, we thought it was very good.  We went on a Wednesday and there was a special - salad, entree, dessert and drink for 1 price.  couldn't be beat!  There's a Brittnay's Cafe that is suppose to be very good as well.  McDonalds is there too!!


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 16, 2007)

*Truant's Taverne*

Truant's Taverne in Woodstock should get a mention.

Clement Grille at Woodstock and the Inn itself are quite good.  The beer is enjoyable.


----------

